# Looking for my first GS



## damadhatter (Mar 25, 2010)

So as a kid we had 2 different German Shepard's, I grew up loving these dogs! They were so loyal! Now I am 28, living on my own down by the beach and I need a pal! I am here for some great information. I know these dogs are a commitment so I really want to make sure I am making the rights choices across the board.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck on your search.Do lots of research on what line you want and where you want to get it from.Don't make a rush desicion because you see an ad for a cute puppy,there all cute..


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely either adopt from a rescue or buy from a REPUTABLE breeder. So many times people say they're breeders so people don't know any better and buy from them, but they're really BACKYARD breeders that don't do any health testing and you can end up with a dog with a LOT of problems. 

Do a lot of research on proper nutrition for them, training, and exercise. 

And don't forget about the socialization!

What's your schedule like? Maybe we can recommend a good age for a dog for you if you aren't home enough for a puppy, etc.


----------



## damadhatter (Mar 25, 2010)

O yea I definitly will be doing my research, I am thinking of getting one in 2months or so. My schedule kind of varies, I am usually close to home so I can always swing by during the day and let him/her out for 20-30mins. I can make my schedule as to what time I leave in the morning. I am usually out and about for 7hrs a day at work. I play a lil hockey on the weekends, but I can bring him/her with me (I know the rink owners) I like to bodyboard as well, so I may be in the water for a couple of hrs at a time on the weekends. I have a roommate as well who loves animals as much as I do, so he wouldnt mind giving the dog some attention as well


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the board, and definitely cross your T's and dot your I's, and ask as many questions as you can when looking for your forever friend.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

As you know, you won't find a better friend. Welcome to the board!


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

*Questions to ask yourself?*

It's hard to pick the right dog, I went through this last year and you might ask and answer some of the following questions? It will determine a lot and help others find you the right dog.

1.How active will you be with the dog?
2. What type of training? Do you plan on showing? Do working titles? Obedience? Puppy classes?
3. What's your budget?
4. Will the dog be alone a lot?
5. Do you have kids, other pets?
6.What kind of character are you looking for, Alpha,mellow, high energy, etc and do you know how to look at a litter and pick the type you want?
7. Do you have a fenced in back yard?
8. What do you want your dog to look like. GS come in all kind of shapes and colors? From black to white, straight back, roach back to extreme angulation in the hips as in the American show lines.
9. What type of dog is your potential kennel breeding for. American Show, working dogs, high drive dogs, czech, west german show?
10. How much time will you spend with the dog, walk around the block each night and then hope he goes and lays down next to you while you watch TV
11.Where are you located and how far will you travel to buy a dog?
12.Would you consider a shelter or one from German Shepherd rescue
13.Do you want to breed your dog or have any problems with neutering?
14. Have you owned a dog before?
15. Do you understand the character of a GS, they can be very dominant, aloof,protective, highly intelligent and mental as well is physical exercise a must, in addition to lots of early socialization work.
16. Are you looking for a guard dog or a more casual pet?
17. Does your potential breeder OFA certify the parents hips and do they have any kind of titles? Does he guarantee what he sells?

Anyway starting to ramble, but answering these questions will help a lot of people on this board give you advice.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:welcome: To the board. I'm sure you'll find a lot of helpful advice on here.

I know I moved this to choosing a puppy but I'd also encourage you to check out some of the wonderful GSDs in rescue. Some amazing dogs/puppies can be found there too.

There's things to look out for while searching for a GSD (rescues or breeders) so as the others have recommended - do your research!

Good luck and definately ask questions as you go and keep us posted on your progress. 

Enjoy!


----------

